# Angel in My Arms dolls



## Mellybelle

Hi everyone, 
My friend Katariina makes these beautiful dolls for bereaved mothers. She can make them to the exact size and weight of your angel. I have two of her dolls made in memory of my angels Kyle and Evie. I never held my baby boy Kyle and this is something I have always regretted. When I received my Angel in my Arms doll, I held him in my arms and sobbed. 

Here is the link to her facebook page. She will give a 20% discount for 5 dolls once she reaches 600 likers. 
https://www.facebook.com/angelinmyarmsdolls


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Melly.

:hugs:


----------



## April76

They are all beautiful. It is amazing to see the difference in sizes. :flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks for the info..


----------

